# This morning's word from DC...



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn (tpet96) just called me, and it sounds like they are already having a great time, and some luck too. Shawn just caught one that was 24 lbs and about 34-35 inches long. So at least it wasn't a wasted drive for him.  Oh, I love my job; that's why I'm here and not taking in the sights and sounds there.  But... the good news is that with all of the demands of fishing, he can't take in all of the touristy stuff, so he said we get to go back soon!  

On a sidenote, Ak (crappielooker) and Shawn are planning to go to Chinatown this evening for some dinner. 

I love my job, I love my job. Augh!


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

tell them to catch them ALL!


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Ask Shawn to do a headcount on stray dogs and cats why he is there in ChinaTown. I am compiling comparison charts between different ChinaTowns in different cities  So far Chicago's seemed pretty much stray free.

Man I wish I was out there.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep that good news coming... 24# almost makes me want to make that drive.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

cool, thanks for the update. if you talk to shawn soon tell him to tell ak to watch out for the snakes!


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Hehehe. I will give him all of your tips, comments and advice when I talk to him next. He hasn't called back so I assume the 24# is still the highest...


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

If Tpet gets the biggest carp of the DC outing,he will be tough to deal with  CATKING !!!


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

> If Tpet gets the biggest carp of the DC outing,he will be tough to deal with CATKING !!!


I wonder who he learned that from???


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone else gets the job of telling Shawn what happened to his Flash Poker score while he was away though.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I just talked to tpet on the phone and him and AK are doing fine. BuckeyeBob had to make a run to Chicago last night, then turn around and head to DC  Anyways,I don't quite understand your " wonder where he learned that " little remark DA CHICK   THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AWSOME, glad hes catching up there...i sure hope one of the Ohio guys takes it all....that way will have the CCC top angler and the DC top angler....next one will have to take is the Austin event and im going for sure next year!!!!

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Talked to BuckeyeBob a little while ago. A couple 30's have been caught, I do believe. A bunch of 20's. Sounds like they all are having a great time !! Can't wait for their full report............CATKING.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like there is some exceptional carp fishing up that way, glad to hear they are having a great time.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That is because the carp introduction program started there. So, there are older, more developed, populations there.


----------

